# Betta Fry questions



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

when do betta fry colors start coming in and my betta fry look so small compared to betta fry on youtube and other pictures they are now 3.5 weeks old and they are about only 2 centimeters


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The ones you are seeing are speed-grown fry. Mine is 2 months, this is a picture when he was 1.5 months. He has started getting color (butterfly red pattern) and now has shown his little spikes on all fins 

I fed him four times a day, then down to three times... I fed live, frozen, crushed pellet, plus I cleaned 50% twice a day.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think some lose count of "actually" how old their fish are... Mine had very little color, and only showed light or dark. These are my fry, fed live BBS and Micro Worms, and fed at least two times a day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHq5t-HqOZs

Jeff.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

mine are abit smaller then yours and only two show the top fin and the bottom fin, the others are smaller


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

What color is the parent
If its blue or green
U can shine a bright light toward the bigger fry n u c some color
If it's red
U can start seeing the color at 4 week
If u want your fry to grow fast
A lot of water change
Feed them 3 to 4 time a day
Keep on increasing the size of the food to the fish mouth size
Have some fry that hatch on may 24
They're the size of some 2 1/2 month old


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine's from May 10th  And is growing so well - you can see his/her spikes now.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

wow they sure grow fast
the dad is dark green and the mom is red
mine hatched on june 7 i think
well i'm scared to do water changes since it might kill the fry, i have a uncle whose friend bred and raised some fry without doing any water changes or adding any water just a airstone and his fry are all grown up and he has like about 100 fry


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Did he raise fighter or fancy
With fighter u dont want them to grow fast so u do one or two water change 
Till they hit 6 month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

He bred bigear and haloon and raised the spawn without doing any water changes at all just hada airstone and he had 100 or so fries That had full color and funs


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ma xiong said:


> He bred bigear and haloon and raised the spawn without doing any water changes at all just hada airstone and he had 100 or so fries That had full color and funs


Nitrates will build up, and the fry give off hormones that you need to remove.

No way around water changes. You just have to be brave.....

Jeff.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

so for water changes the temperature has to be the same, does the ph also have to be the same?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Comet just got his color yesterday- BLUE!!!! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The new water should be as close as the tank water as possible. You don't want to shock the fry. Water changes are a must, if not, many of the fry will either die or never get their full growth.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ma xiong said:


> He bred bigear and haloon and raised the spawn without doing any water changes at all just hada airstone and he had 100 or so fries That had full color and funs


He was very lucky, or used a very large grow out tank or pond with lots of plants.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> The new water should be as close as the tank water as possible. You don't want to shock the fry. Water changes are a must, if not, many of the fry will either die or never get their full growth.


I have an old iv bag so I use the bad for drips (1 drop by drop). Hopefully that will not change water temp much


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I've forgot who but someone on this form told me
Use a heater in your bucket
Once the water match up u can move a lot quicker
If u don't have extra heater
Old cup methold
Float a few cup with clean water then do some house work then come back n dump the water in


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

tanseattle said:


> I have an old iv bag so I use the bad for drips (1 drop by drop). Hopefully that will not change water temp much


 

Actually the drip method is a great idea!


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

I started a water change and they are doing fine, i did the floating cup of clean water method, one fry has some color now but not much theres a tint of red on its anal fin


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> I have an old iv bag so I use the bad for drips (1 drop by drop). Hopefully that will not change water temp much


This would be a little time consuming when using a 29 gallon grow out tank....


----------

